# Point of impact!



## longbowdave1 (Oct 5, 2012)

We have all talked about aiming/shooting low as RC has told us, and every shot is different. Many times when we loose an arrow at that deer, they seem to explode out of there and leave wondering how good was our shot, and just where did the arrow impact the deer??? It happens so fast!

 This picture was forwarded to me and I thought it captured that exact moment of impact, and just shows how strong and explosive the deer are at the instant. I'm guessing this was a hard quartering away shot, and it was caught on his trail camera.

 Is that a zwickey or bear razor on that arrow????


----------



## oldways (Oct 5, 2012)

I think thats my new screen saver (perfect timing)


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 5, 2012)

It never ceases to amaze me at where the entrance can be in relation to where I thought it was....

Sometimes I'm right on but sometimes my eyes are off a tad...

I equate to a baseball hitter saying.."I'm seeing the ball real well right now"...Which for him and us is really a concentration issue not a eye issue...


----------



## dpoole (Oct 5, 2012)

neat


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

That's a real cool pic. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Skunkhound (Oct 5, 2012)

That's amazing.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 5, 2012)

that is the coolest picture i've seen in a while.... i wonder who and where the hunter is........ He looks to be perched in a pecan tree, and there are two big persimmons in the picture. Looks a lot like around here in late Nov.     one certainty about the whole thing--- that doe might as well be running in the direction of the processor!!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 5, 2012)

I wonder if it was recovered?  Do you know?  It is a remarkable camera shot irregardless, but if it was from an angle high up I wonder if it was recovered?  Looks kinda high to me.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 5, 2012)

looks like the deer was running off look at the rear legs. The arrow may not have had a complete pass thru and was just sticking out as she ran off


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 5, 2012)

If the date on the camera is correct, it took place Sept. 20th of this year. I will try and see if my cousin knows who did the shooting??? I let you know if I find out more info.

 Almost looks like the doe is doing a mule kick like they tend to do with a heart shot??? Hard to tell just where the entry spot was. I'm thinking lung shot at the least, maybe top of heart  depending on angle.


----------



## whossbows (Oct 5, 2012)

thats awsume


----------



## gurn (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow !! Thanks dave.
My guess would be Zwickey


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 5, 2012)

Sorry boys, nobody has much info of the origin of the pic. I guess it's been passed along a long trail.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 5, 2012)

Looks to me like a lefty made the shot.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 5, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> I'm thinking lung shot at the least, maybe top of heart  depending on angle.



What was you drinking when you figured that shot was anywhere near the heart


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 5, 2012)

I don't actually drink any alcohol. Just hard to see that angle of the shot, most likely just lungs. Sometimes hard quartering shots will not exit in a straight line from the entry hole, they can deflect of the inside of the far shoulder.


----------



## whossbows (Oct 5, 2012)

mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Meathook (Oct 9, 2012)

Dave thanks for sharing,awsome pic.

                                              Meathook


----------



## Ellbow (Oct 10, 2012)

Cool pic!

But yeah, I was wondering if it was recovered or not as well.
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Wish I had more info on it????

 I think it represents the peak of the adrenaline rush for a bowhunter. After all the practice, the talk, the preperation, and the tuning of equipment, it does come down to this one frame in time when you drop the string. Never absolutely sure how the shot was til the deer drops in sight, you here it crash, or you find it tracking! I'm always second guessing the hit(even if looks perfect) until I roll that deer over and inspect the entrance and exit wounds.


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 10, 2012)

pretty sure the guy in the pic posted that on gon a few days ago, ill see if i can find the thread


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 10, 2012)

found the link but the thread is gone

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?=714914


----------



## Dean (Oct 10, 2012)

*yep*

pic was posted awhile back....last question I saw on origanal thread "how did hunters get to lock on's? where is the strap's for ladder or climbing sticks on the tree?"


----------



## joey1919 (Oct 10, 2012)

my guess is he's trying to sell that photo to cuddeback and had a admin take it down.....
"how did hunters get to lock on's? where is the strap's for ladder or climbing sticks on the tree?" .....screw in steps don't have straps and trees have more than one side


----------

